# Deformed Goose



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, So we go out and shoot a few geese...not to many but it was a good time. I am walking back to the truck and I see a head sticking out of the stubble. When I found this bird it was alive and was obviously unable to fly. It only had one wing. It was simply not there. It was pretty crazy. I kept the bird alive and he got a ride in the truck with me untill we got back to the spread to show everyone else. Feeling bad for it...I ended the flightless bird.

Here is my dilemma...is this something worth mounting?.?.?.or is it just some sad deformity? I was thinking mounter but...its not just like some different coloring on the bird...this would have (and did) kill the bird. What do you guys think??

AND - can a taxidermist make it look decent if I rung the neck??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Mounter


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

2nd.^


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Mount that goose!


----------



## RobertKruzan (Jul 25, 2008)

Boy thats up to you I hope you use alotta lube that sucker is gonna be tite.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

we had a similiar experience in south dakota along the james river when we were pheasant hunting. this goose looked like it had the baby wings still. its like they didn't grow at all. but atleast it wasn't alone there was a comerat swimming with it. its the first time i heard anyone with the similiar experience, and i would mount that bird. its worth the stories to be passed down through generations.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

mount it that is a rare thing to find for sure.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome bird, I'd definitely mount it.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

"Lefty"

Just need to find a Poncho


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

mount it


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Mount it :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You almost have to mount it... so rare.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

NOT WORTH MOUNTING! This time of year all birds are nothing but Pin feathers...They will fall out during the washing/degreasing process. You will have a bird with very few feathers...


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> NOT WORTH MOUNTING! This time of year all birds are nothing but Pin feathers...They will fall out during the washing/degreasing process. You will have a bird with very few feathers...


So next time take it home, feed it, keep alive until its feathers grow in and then kill it. Good to know.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> NOT WORTH MOUNTING! This time of year all birds are nothing but Pin feathers...They will fall out during the washing/degreasing process. You will have a bird with very few feathers...


WOW!!! I thought that happened in the spring when they molted. Maybe better take it in for another opinion.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Birds don't actually molt until mid to late Summer in most cases. They slowly shed their feathers over time, while new "pin feathers" take their place. These "pin feathers" are not fully developed feathers that have a black "fleshy" shaft near the skin, that will fall out during the mounting process. If you lift up the feathers on any of the Honkers you shoot right now you will see this, especially in the neck and flank areas.

Depends on the species and age of the bird, but 90% of your waterfowl will not be worth mounting until mid to late October.

I will occasionaly except birds earlier...Wood Ducks for example seem to feather out a bit earlier...(Late September) but even those are marginal with plenty of pin feathers and nothing like a bird that is shot late in the season.

If you are going to put money into a honker and they are obviously one the most expensive birds, wouldn't you want a bird that looks like a Canada, not some piece of road kill?

Can't say I know of any reputable taxidermist that would take that bird? The owner of the bird would be very dissapointed with the end result.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I would think he wanted it to look like it did when he killed it regardless of time. If they are rough in early fall well he will have a rough mount to depict that fact if so.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Not many taxidermists want to put their name on a rough looking mount!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I see thanks..as you can tell I have much to learn about taxidermists.


----------

